# Tabellen border fetter



## dg87 (28. November 2007)

Kann ich denn den Rand also den table border dicker machen?


----------



## Maik (28. November 2007)

Hi,

selbstverständlich kann man das; entweder mit dem HTML-Attribut border (z.B.: border="2"), oder der äquivalenten CSS-Eigenschaft border.


----------



## dg87 (28. November 2007)

ne da wird bei mir leider nichts dicker oder größer.


----------



## Maik (28. November 2007)

Dann zeig mal bitte deinen Quellcode.


----------



## Maik (28. November 2007)

Falls du von den Gitternetzlinien innerhalb der Tabelle sprichst:


```
table,th,td {
border:5px solid #000;
border-collapse:collapse;
}
```


----------



## Gumbo (28. November 2007)

Das th-Element sollte nicht vergessen werden.


----------



## Maik (28. November 2007)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Das th-Element sollte nicht vergessen werden.


*fixed*


----------



## Gumbo (28. November 2007)

Korrekt wäre übrigens folgende Umsetzung:
	
	
	



```
<table border="5" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="15">
	…
</table>
```


```
table {
	border: 5px outset #808080;
	border-spacing: 10px;
}
table th,
table td {
	padding: 15px;
	border: thin inset #808080;
}
```
Die Farbe des Randes kann natürlich variieren.


----------



## Maik (28. November 2007)

Und was ist jetzt bitte an dieser Umsetzung korrekter gegenüber meinem "grundlegenden" Vorschlag, abgesehen davon, dass du zusätzlich einen Rahmenabstand im Gitternetz, einen Innenabstand für die Zellen, sowie zwei unterschiedliche Rahmenstärken und -typen definiert hast?


----------



## Gumbo (28. November 2007)

Der Wert des border-Attributs wirkt nur auf die Randstärke der Tabelle, nicht aber auf die der Tabellenzellen aus.


----------



## Maik (28. November 2007)

Aus diesem Grund hatte ich doch auch das Stylesheet vorgeschlagen. :suspekt:


----------



## dg87 (28. November 2007)

ahja und der code gehört in ner css datei die ich dann im head bereich einbinde oder?

ich will auch nur den rand ausenrum also nicht der der zellen haben.
danke


----------



## Maik (28. November 2007)

Richtig, der CSS-Code wird in einem Stylesheet notiert, das entweder mit dem style- oder link-Element im Dokumentheader eingebunden wird.

Wenn du aber nur den äußeren Tabellenrahmen dicker darstellen willst, sollte mein Vorschlag mit dem HTML-Attribut border im table-Element funktionieren.


----------



## dg87 (28. November 2007)

ich poste hier mal den code, weil es wird komischerweise nicht dicker, das war auch schon mein erster versuch bevor ich hier reinschreibe ;-)


```
<table border="2" width="665" height="70" >
      <tr height ="70">  
         <td width="25%">&nbsp;</td>
         <td width="25%">&nbsp;</td>
         <td width="25%">&nbsp;</td>
         <td width="25%" valign="top" align="center"><font size="1">Der Berufsschule vierteljährlich zur Kenntnisnahme vorlegen!</font></td>
      <tr>
     
         <td align="center">Auszubildender<font size="1"><br>Unterschrift</font></td>
         <td align="center">Ausbildender</td>
         <td align="center">Gesetzlicher Vertreter</td>
         <td align="center">Berufsschule</td>
   </table>
```

ja ne normale Tabelle halt ;-)


----------



## Maik (28. November 2007)

Vielleicht erkennst du ja nicht den Unterschied zwischen den border-Werten "1" und "2", denn der äußere Rahmen wird schon dicker dargestellt.

Du kannst ja mal einen deutlich höheren Wert setzen, um die Wirkung zu erkennen.


----------



## Kahmoon (28. November 2007)

dg87 hat gesagt.:


> ich poste hier mal den code, weil es wird komischerweise nicht dicker, das war auch schon mein erster versuch bevor ich hier reinschreibe ;-)
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Vor allem solltest Du eine Tabelle richtig schreiben. Du beendest eine Tablerow und machst danach fröhlich weiter TDs 

border="2" kann raus wenn du per Stylesheet formatierst.


----------



## Gumbo (28. November 2007)

Kahmoon hat gesagt.:


> Du beendest eine Tablerow und machst danach fröhlich weiter TDs


Diese Schreibweise ist in HTML zulässig. Das schließende tr-Tag kann weggelassen werden.


----------



## dg87 (28. November 2007)

ne hab ich auch schon ausprobiert geht ned.
das weiß ich dann schon.

ps: nein bei dem tag <tr> ist es keine pflicht es zu beenden, es funktioniert so auch, aber das begreifen viele nicht, weil viele es so gelernt haben obwohl es völlig überflüssig ist. glaubs mir einfach trotz deiner hohen erfahrung


----------



## Maik (28. November 2007)

Dann kann ich dir von meiner Seite nicht weiterhelfen, denn bei mir funktioniert dein gezeigter Quellcode und damit die "Rahmenverstärkung"  in allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Browsern einwandfrei.

Und bitte beachte den Punkt 15 unserer Netiquette bzgl. deiner durchgängigen Kleinschreibung. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Gumbo (28. November 2007)

Verwendest du vielleicht ein Benutzer-Stylesheet, bei dem du den Tabellenrand veränderst? Oder könnte sonst eine andere CSS-Regel sich hierbei einmischen? Denn ich kann bei Verändern des border-Attributwerts die Änderung auch direkt sehen.


----------



## dg87 (28. November 2007)

Hmm ich denke mal auch dass es an das liegen wird, weil es müsste ja so prinzipiell funktioneren.
Oje bis ich das alles gefunden habe, arbeite ja nicht an einer Privaten Datenbank.
Aber vielen Dank ;-)


----------



## Gumbo (28. November 2007)

Mit der Firebug-Erweiterung für Firefox kannst du dir die angewendeten Regeln und Eigenschaften für jedes Element genau anschauen. Dort steht auch, woher die Regel stammt beziehungsweise wo sie notiert ist. Dort sollten dann eigentlich auch Benutzer-Stylesheets aufgeführt sein.


----------

